
Show HN: Live Life, a simulation game based on learning strategies to adapt - wisewolfcorps
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.wisewolf
======
wisewolfcorps
If you wish to join our open beta testing and try it, consider this link
[https://play.google.com/apps/testing/com.wisewolf/](https://play.google.com/apps/testing/com.wisewolf/)

